# found good **** bait!!!!



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

last night i found a great **** bait

just though id share this

you will need:
a spoon
a fourk
alot of paper towles it will get very messey
2 eggs(doesnt matter what kind but they need to be raw)
a jar of peanut butter (i used skippy haha)
2 cans of tuna
and a large bowl
ziplock bag

next this is the order i made it in:
i put the tuna and the tuna juice into the bowl
i mixed it up with the fork and cut the tuna into small peices
i broke the eggs and put both the yoke and the egg shell in the bowl
mixed it in with the tuna with the fork
i took the peanut butter and put large spoonfuls in
mixed it all up

comes out to kinda be yellowish and smells very bad but the raccoons really like it and smell goes out for a couple miles when left out long enough even works great in snow and cold!!!!!

tell me how it works for you guys!!!!!


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

ill try it tomarrow when i get in from school


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

I will try it too. see if i can fool those louisiana *****.


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

will give them louisiana ***** a run for there money


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Well if the **** steals the bait than you should get them from the food poison in the skippy.lol


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

lol :lol:


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

i made some and put it in my traps and i told my best friend about it and he traps ***** to so ill tell you how it goes


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

ok


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Squirrel, you just found the recipe last night and have already established it to be a great **** bait?

How many have you caught with it?

Also it seems like way to much work for **** lure, mix 4oz. of shellfish oil, 1 0z. of crayfish oil and 16 oz. of fish oil. That will catch the majority of **** that come by. Works great on water or dry land sets as it is an oily lure. Squirt some on the water surface and watch the shean as it spreads out.


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

i cant trap i live in mass and its ileagal so i tried to bait a **** in and shoot it with my bow and i feel asleep and while i was asleep for an hour a **** had came and ate it i saw his tracks in the snow and i identiflied the poop and since it was my first time trying it it was really quick so i though you trappers would like it.


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

thats a little different you know but i am giving the bait one more night and then well i dont know


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sooooo, has anyone tried these recepies yet? ANy luck? I have a couple ***** that i want to schwack with my .17HMR, and I want to bait them in to a set rigged with a bell, so I can hear them, then let 'em have it.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice image by the way, GO BRONCOS! ANyway, when you say smelt, are you talking about using stinky dead fish? Excuse me for being kind of ignorant. What I am planning on doing is setting the bait in some stocking hose, then tying it over a treebranch a foot or so off the ground. Then run a line of fishingline to the house, and when the skunk/**** starts messing with the bait, I let 'em have it with a nice little rifle report. :sniper:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

caught one possum :******: it didnt work


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

anyone ever try using a piece of something shiney? Like tin foil.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

when i get some more traps i might cover the trigger in tin foil so they might play with it


----------



## laptop100 (Jun 2, 2007)

it sounds like it will work out really well. next time im making a **** trap, ill use this bait.


----------

